# Brotherhood of the Storm (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice look at the White Scars, what their "deal" is so to speak. I forsee a lot more coming of this novel, there's several points that sprung from it.

1. The visions of the young stormseer, and whether he has a bearing on the upcoming direction of the legion.

2. The Terran White Scar who responded to the lead protagonist with "I can not say".

3. The relationship between the Khan and Horus, they appear very close and how that impacts on the direction of the legion.

4. Something minor but the young stormseer states "Those mountains are not tall, not like Fenris or Qavalon" Now what's Qavalon? It's said along side Fenris which is of course the homeworld of the Space Wolves which to me implies this is also a planet, could it also be a Legion's homeworld?

5. I loved the bit about the White Scars not taking kindly to be compared to the Space Wolves.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> 2. The Terran White Scar who responded to the lead protagonist with "I can not say".


I have a very bad feeling about this.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Worldkiller said:


> I have a very bad feeling about this.


Definitely, it happens just as it appears the Khan receives some bad news as well.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> 5. I loved the bit about the White Scars not taking kindly to be compared to the Space Wolves.


Is there anything else about the relationship between them?

Did they retcon the friendship between Russ and Khan?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It wasn't so much based on their relationship but the appearance to those outside of the legion. It's from the point of view of a general of the munitorium and she's trying to get details on what the Khan and White Scars are like and there's not much known because they are never were they are "meant to be" the person who heads the logistics with them tells her a number of things, one of them is that they've been "burnt" before by comparing them to the Space Wolves due to their almost barbaric appearance, so never compare them to them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds really good, looking forward to reading this when it comes on general release.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I liked how they really set those Legions apart. The Wolves are barbaric but loyal, the Scars are uncontrolled and wild but focus highly on respect against both brothers but the enemy as well. Its nice to see the them set there, like Munitorium doesn't have any idea about army formations and the Legion doesn't even know where their Primarch is. XD


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

A question for you : have we the answer about why the Warmaster wanted to enlist the Khan?
Besides the fact he's barbaric but proud, etc...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

He was close to him, there's a point where Khan states "You know you can brother..." "That is always how it has been between us. You call, I answer"


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't get the : "You know you can brother..." 
No more informations? It' realy little for the plot of the Horus Heresy I mean...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Horus talks about how the galaxy is changing and that warriors should stay close and hopes he can call on the Khan when the time comes then Khan said what I quoted, but I'm unsure whether Khan understood what was really going on, he didn't appear so to me.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, much clear, thanks dude.
May be Horus relied on him beacause his loyaulty to the "brotherhood" much to the Emperor.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> I liked how they really set those Legions apart. The Wolves are barbaric but loyal, the Scars are uncontrolled and wild but focus highly on respect against both brothers but the enemy as well. Its nice to see the them set there, like Munitorium doesn't have any idea about army formations and the Legion doesn't even know where their Primarch is. XD


That's really interesting, would be nice if they explore the differences between these two "barbarian" legions 

Perhaps the Scars are the "real" barbarians whereas the Wolves are the fake "barbarians" (_a la_ Prospero Burns). Would love to read some interactions between the two


----------



## Marley (Nov 3, 2012)

Really enjoyed this book. It definately made me want to read more about the White Scars and the portrayal of the legion and the mythical feel to the writing really worked for me. Great action and imagery and it had that little bit of sadness that comes over in the best HH novels I feel.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Alhom said:


> Okay, much clear, thanks dude. May be Horus relied on him beacause his loyaulty to the "brotherhood" much to the Emperor.


I'm assuming the Khan views the primarchs as a "brotherhood"


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, that makes sense.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> 2. The Terran White Scar who responded to the lead protagonist with "I can not say".


Hmm possibly more revealed on that in the audio book, _Garro: Sword of Truth_, spoilers ahead



In _Sword of Truth_, a White Scar captain and his men feature along with the World Eaters and Emperors Children. Turns out that the White Scars are actually in league with Horus and they were corrupted through the lodges. The White Scars captains name: Hakeem. Whom belongs to Torghuns(the Terran) company, Torghun obviously belonging to the lodge as per 'I can't say'. Looks like Hakeem and his men aren't the only treacherous White Scars.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I thought as much, I can't wait to see how things change. This one thread has got me wanting to convert a White Scar Khan on foot...gah Iwish I could just focus on one legion.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

It would be fun if there was an unknown Dark Angels-esque situation with the WS, wouldn't it? The Lodges have groups of WS actually fighting for the traitors, but the Legion is strong enough to overcome this, to fight on Terra even. 
This book, and the new Garro audio I don't have, but it seems that the WS are going from 0-100 in that there was no fluff, and now there is evidence of a Legion divided to some degree.
This is what I love about the Heresy series as a whole. It's not just some banal retelling of a load of fights from 'x' to'z' locations. Rather, it is looking into loads of different areas and pulling the rug out from what we thought we knew. It's almost like an appetite that grows with the eating: BL sees new tangents and exciting ideas generated by the interplay of the avalanche of HH fluff that has come along and can't help but try to follow it up. I can even envisage a future were the HH never gets to Terra (or at least not for yyyyeeeeaaaarrrrsssss), but the story just gets deeper and richer as a true mythic world comes alive. 
I sort of like posting pissed!

GFP


----------

